# Putnam Hitch On The Way



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

As to cover all bases as to my groaning sounds from my WD hitch , I have ordered a Putnam #25189 -Class V hitch , to replace my round tube factory hitch . Don't know if the factory hitch issues are fact or fiction but enough people have had problems that the $172/ shipped for a new hitch is cheap for a little peace of mind .

Going to replace the ball also , as it is wearing more than I believe it should , Balls come in chrome , zinc , SS and other options included hardened ones , any ideas as to the best one ? Would imagine I should just look for the most expensive one , as usually you get what you pay for !


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Dan V said:


> As to cover all bases as to my groaning sounds from my WD hitch , I have ordered a Putnam #25189 -Class V hitch , to replace my round tube factory hitch . Don't know if the factory hitch issues are fact or fiction but enough people have had problems that the $172/ shipped for a new hitch is cheap for a little peace of mind .
> 
> Going to replace the ball also , as it is wearing more than I believe it should , Balls come in chrome , zinc , SS and other options included hardened ones , any ideas as to the best one ? Would imagine I should just look for the most expensive one , as usually you get what you pay for !


get the gold one


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I just installed my Putnam Class V and I couldn't be happier. I did however upgrade the bolts that came in the kit. Took the TT on a test drive and I honestly didn't think my 2500 HD could feel any better even with the stock hitch. After installing the Putnam I have to admit I was wrong. The thing just transfers the weight so much better. You should be pleased with your decision.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

To anyone who has ever doubted the Putnam. Here is another testimonial!!!!!!

I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!! It is like night and day.

I am glad that you are happy with the Putnam!!!!!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> To anyone who has ever doubted the Putnam. Here is another testimonial!!!!!!
> 
> I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!! It is like night and day.
> 
> ...


I told him so..........


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Dan V said:


> As to cover all bases as to my groaning sounds from my WD hitch , I have ordered a Putnam #25189 -Class V hitch , to replace my round tube factory hitch . Don't know if the factory hitch issues are fact or fiction but enough people have had problems that the $172/ shipped for a new hitch is cheap for a little peace of mind .
> 
> Going to replace the ball also , as it is wearing more than I believe it should , Balls come in chrome , zinc , SS and other options included hardened ones , any ideas as to the best one ? Would imagine I should just look for the most expensive one , as usually you get what you pay for !


Be advised that it takes a REAL BIG socket and wrench to remove and replace the ball. I forget the size, but I know that someone here will chime in.

If you "lightly" grease the points that are recommended by the hitch maufacturer, you should greatly reduce the noise factor. My Equalizer used to groan like a haunted hall. It's actually fairly quiet now.

And I also will give my hearty recommendation on installing a Putnam. It made a big difference in my towng experience.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

For what it is worth, I had a discussion recently with the local Chevy service manager. He acknowledged a few failed hitches coming through his shop, and said GM would replace any failed hitches for free.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Katrina said:


> To anyone who has ever doubted the Putnam. Here is another testimonial!!!!!!
> 
> I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!! It is like night and day.
> 
> ...


I told him so..........
[/quote]

Yes I admit.............. you both were right! I'll never doubt you again.







LOL

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

For you guys with a 2500 HD CC short bed, what model number Putnam did you purchase? Since the tow capacity of a D/A is 12,000 lbs, a Class 4 would seem to suffice.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

GoVols said:


> For you guys with a 2500 HD CC short bed, what model number Putnam did you purchase? Since the tow capacity of a D/A is 12,000 lbs, a Class 4 would seem to suffice.


It would, but when the Class V only cost me 12.00 more, I figured what the heck. Let's just say I'm no longer concerned with tongue weight when hauling the bike in the cargo area of my Roo.

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Rollrs45 said:


> For you guys with a 2500 HD CC short bed, what model number Putnam did you purchase? Since the tow capacity of a D/A is 12,000 lbs, a Class 4 would seem to suffice.


It would, but when the Class V only cost me 12.00 more, I figured what the heck. Let's just say I'm no longer concerned with tongue weight when hauling the bike in the cargo area of my Roo.

Mike
[/quote]

OK, but what model number, Mike? Where did you get it? Amazon.com?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

GoVols said:


> For you guys with a 2500 HD CC short bed, what model number Putnam did you purchase? Since the tow capacity of a D/A is 12,000 lbs, a Class 4 would seem to suffice.


It would, but when the Class V only cost me 12.00 more, I figured what the heck. Let's just say I'm no longer concerned with tongue weight when hauling the bike in the cargo area of my Roo.

Mike
[/quote]

OK, but what model number, Mike? Where did you get it? Amazon.com?
[/quote]

Ohh sorry, didn't see you were asking for a model number. The model is 25182. Yes, I got it from Amazon and I just checked, they are still selling them new for 144.95. If I were you I would go to www.putnamhitches.com and click on hitch selector to ensure it will fit your truck. If you get one choose the super saver shipping. I had mine in less time than if I had paid for UPS ground service.









Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, between Wednesday and Friday they raised the price to $157, $30 more than the Class IV. I went ahead and ordered the cheaper Class IV since its rating is the same as the trucks: 12,000 lbs.


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

GoVols said:


> For what it is worth, I had a discussion recently with the local Chevy service manager. He acknowledged a few failed hitches coming through his shop, and said GM would replace any failed hitches for free.


Would you happen to know if he has a GM contact point? GM basically said my 2 year old hitch is over the 1 year warranty, so too bad.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> For you guys with a 2500 HD CC short bed, what model number Putnam did you purchase? Since the tow capacity of a D/A is 12,000 lbs, a Class 4 would seem to suffice.


It would, but when the Class V only cost me 12.00 more, I figured what the heck. Let's just say I'm no longer concerned with tongue weight when hauling the bike in the cargo area of my Roo.

Mike
[/quote]

OK, but what model number, Mike? Where did you get it? Amazon.com?
[/quote]

Ohh sorry, didn't see you were asking for a model number. The model is 25182. Yes, I got it from Amazon and I just checked, they are still selling them new for 144.95. If I were you I would go to www.putnamhitches.com and click on hitch selector to ensure it will fit your truck. If you get one choose the super saver shipping. I had mine in less time than if I had paid for UPS ground service.









Mike
[/quote]

I believe if you look at the numbers, you will find that the tow capacity of your truck will be close to 14000lbs. GM limits it to 12K with the class IV hitch that is OEM. How I arrive at the higher number is: GVWR of the truck is 9200lbs and GCWR is 22000 lbs. Subtract and you get 12800 with the truck fully loaded. Now if you start reducing the gross vehicle weight, the towable weight will be higher to give the gross combined weight of 22000. I read somewhere that the hitch is the limiting factor. Also, with the class V hitch, you will have a higher tongue weight rating, both with and without w/d. I think the Class V hitch is the way to go if you are going to switch the hitch. 
Just my thoughts on this, but I've been wrong before!!
david


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Putnam hitch installed , looks more substancial than the factory Chevy hitch . Think Putnam could have done better on the mounting bolts/nuts , don't know what grade they are but could not get a proper torque setting . Would torque and recheck and get another 1/4 turn on the 4 bolts closest to the front of the truck , come back and check them again and they needed more ooomph ! Decided to reuse the stock Chevy bolts , somewhat larger diameter and the torque setting was easily reached and stayed where it should be .

Will be awhile before I try out the hitch , vacations are used up for now , maybe a long weekend sometime after the Labor Day weekend sometime .


----------

